# Warum nur Nachläufer ?



## Donsteffi (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich war am vergangenen WE am Abenraa Frord unterwegs.
3 Tage im Wasser.
Ergebnis: Nur 2 Nachläufer. ( ein Brocken von geschätzt 60 und ne kleine 40er )

Meine Frage bzw. Gedanken dazu:

Was veranlasst die Forellen dazu nur dem Köder zu folgen
und dann kurz vor der Rutenspitze ab zu drehen.
Sicher, sie sehen den Angler, aber warum beißen Sie nicht schon vorher an? dazu müsste man natürlich wissen wie lange sie dem Köder schon folgen. 

Der Köder scheint in Ihnen den Jagd.- bzw. Fresstrieb aus zu
lösen. Aber den Fresstrieb wohl nicht ausgeprägt genug?

Ich habe andere Farben probiert weil der Fisch ja da war nur eben nicht angebissen hat. 

Ich habe die Köderführung geändert, mehr Stopps usw.

Man hat je bekanntlich jede Menge Zeit beim Angeln um sich über solche Sachen den Kopf zu zerbrechen.

Welche Theorien habt ihr dazu? |kopfkrat

Gruß Donsteffi


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*

Theorie habe ich,m zwar nicht explizit für MeFos aber für Nachläufer.

Sie finden den Köder interresant und würden auch reinbeißen, aber warten auf den ultimativen Moment in dem sie sich absolut sicher sind

erstens dass die Sache keinen Haken hat 
zweitens dass die Attacke auch zum Erfolg führt

Bei Forellen hat es mir oft was gebracht wenn ich kurz beschleunigte und erst dann den Spinnstop machte, bei Hechten und anderen Räubern ist mir ncoh keine wirkliche Lösung eingefallen, bei Hechten nützt es wenn man sie überwrift und den eigenen Standort dann etwas verlagert, fürht aber auch nicht in 60% aller Fälle zu einem positiven Ergebniss. Barsche sind da schon sehr kritisch, meist habe ich auf eine komplett andere Köderführung gesetzt, brauchte auch oft den Biss.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*

Ich würd sagen nach dem Sommer sind die ziemlich vollgefressen und damit auch wählerisch geworden. Vielleicht hätte schnellere Köderführung geholfen, damit sie zupacken ohne die Chance zu haben den Köder genau zu inspizieren.


Hast du mal nen kleinen Streamer am Sbiro versucht? Soll in solchen Situationen schonmal geholfen haben


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*

Nachläufer gehören dazu - eine 100%ige Methode diese Fische an den Haken zu kriegen gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach nicht. 

Was aber bei mir sehr gut funktioniert ist, dass man den Köder auf den letzten 2 Metern vor dem Ufer nochmal ganz deutlich in eine andere Richtung ausbrechen lässt. Dieser unkontrollierte Fluchtversuch löst dann häufig den Beissreflex beim Verfolger aus.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nachläufer gehören dazu - eine 100%ige Methode diese Fische an den Haken zu kriegen gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.
> 
> Was aber bei mir sehr gut funktioniert ist, dass man den Köder auf den letzten 2 Metern vor dem Ufer nochmal ganz deutlich in eine andere Richtung ausbrechen lässt. Dieser unkontrollierte Fluchtversuch löst dann häufig den Beissreflex beim Verfolger aus.



Zu beiden Aussagen 100% Zustimmung.

Ich glaube absolut nicht, dass die Forellen zu dumm zum Zupacken sind. Ihr Jagdreflex wird ausgelöst, aber die Überzeugung zum Zupacken ist nicht groß genug:

- Kein Hunger?
- Köder zu groß?
- Köder zu langsam?
- Farbe falsch?
- ???

Die Antwort weiss nur die Forelle. Fakt ist, dass die genannten Tricks (Ausbrechen, Stoppen, anziehen, Köder parken, Köderwechsel ... ) allesamt manchmal zum Erfolg führen, und manchmal eben auch nicht. Ausprobieren sollte man sie aber, bei monotoner Köderweiterführung habe ich jedenfalls noch keinen Beissreflex auslösen können.
Nachläufer gehören beim Mefoangeln dazu, und man sollte es als erweiterte Bisschance sehen und sich nicht allzu sehr darüber ärgern, wenn es nicht klappt.

|wavey:


----------



## MEFO 09 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*

Ich habe diverse Fliegen auf 6er,aber auch auf 8er Haken gebunden.Wenn die 6er nur Nachläufer hat,eine Grösse runter! Manchmal ne "Initialzündung" !))
Andersrum geht natürlich auch...gerade im Frühjahr.

Und auch das "strippen" variieren,also mal schnell,mal langsam...Hilft echt!


----------



## Donsteffi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*

Hallo Jungs,

mir erscheint besonders der Vorschlag von Franz am 
einleuchtendsten. Leider dauert es bis Februar bis ich es
wieder probieren kann. 

Es ist halt sehr deprimierend wenn man den Weiten Weg
macht ( Bremer Umland ) 3 Tage a mind. 5 Stunden im Wasser. Und dann den Fisch nach langer Suche auch sieht ,
ihn aber nicht an den Haken bekommt.   

Da weiß man nicht ob es besser gewesen wäre ihn gar nicht
zu Gesicht bekommen zu haben und das WE einfach als Schneider zu beenden. Als diese Nervtötende Frage 
" warum hat er denn eben nicht den Köder genommen" ?

Die Antwort kennt nur der Fisch !!!

Gruß


----------



## smith1337 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*



Donsteffi schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist halt sehr deprimierend wenn man den Weiten Weg
> macht ( Bremer Umland ) 3 Tage a mind. 5 Stunden im Wasser. Und dann den Fisch nach langer Suche auch sieht ,
> ihn aber nicht an den Haken bekommt...



das leben ist kein pornofilm...

habe auch schon des öfteren beobachten können wie ein fisch den köder "gemütlich" verfolgte...obwohl ich dachte ich hole den Köder relativ zügig ein...der fisch den blinker sogar regelrecht anschob/anstubste. das ist nervenkrieg pur!
2mal konnte ich genau sehen wie der fisch, der schon gelangweilt abdrehte, nach einem spinnstop mit anschließendem beschleunigen, auf der stelle dreht und den blinker attakierte...
reize setzen! (wenn denn noch genug schnur im wasser ist  ) ich denke, dass ist die einzige möglichkeit wenn man nicht nur vom nachläufer erzählen möchte, sondern ihn auch vorzeigen kann. ABER: klappt halt nicht immer |uhoh:


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*

moin, meiner erfahrung nach stehen wir oft einfach zu tief im bach.
ich treffe in meiner ecke oft kollegen, die aufgrund von alter/gemütlichkeit, oder erfahrung nur vom strand aus blinkern.
wenn wir denn so nebeneinander(ich im wasser, kollege am strand) angeln bekomme ich oft nachläufer, der kollege aber viele bisse im manchmal weniger als knietiefen wasser.
ich denke, dass viele(natürlich nicht alle) mefos kurz vor´m strand dann doch noch zupacken würden-gerade in dem augenblick, in dem der köder an die oberfläche kommt(man ihn rausheben möchte).

an manchen stränden fische ich auch nur vom ufer, und da kommen viele bisse in dem bereich, in dem man sonst als watangler steht.

kann natürlich täuschen, aber ich glaub da mal einfach dran|kopfkrat

schönen gruß


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*

Zum größten Teil sehe ich die Ursache darin, daß wir sowohl Blech, wie auch Wobbler und Fliege zu langsam führen.
Wären die natürlichen Futterfische so langsam, wären sie schon ausgestorben.


----------



## sundeule (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*



observer schrieb:


> moin, meiner erfahrung nach stehen wir oft einfach zu tief im bach.
> ich treffe in meiner ecke oft kollegen, die aufgrund von alter/gemütlichkeit, oder erfahrung nur vom strand aus blinkern.
> wenn wir denn so nebeneinander(ich im wasser, kollege am strand) angeln bekomme ich oft nachläufer, der kollege aber viele bisse im manchmal weniger als knietiefen wasser.
> ich denke, dass viele(natürlich nicht alle) mefos kurz vor´m strand dann doch noch zupacken würden-gerade in dem augenblick, in dem der köder an die oberfläche kommt(man ihn rausheben möchte).
> ...


 
Das sehe ich ganz ähnlich(wenn auch nicht an jedem Strand). Solange das Wasser tief genug ist hat die Forelle alle Zeit der Welt, sich den Köder in Ruhe anzusehen. Wenn es flach wird muss sie "entscheiden."
An einem meiner Lieblingsstrände habe ich schon auf der Sandbank gestanden und ins Tiefe(re) geworfen. Nach einer kurzen P-pause gab es dann Fisch - und zwar genau da, wo ich vorher gestanden habe. Die Fische kamen sicherlich aus dem Steinfeld, nahmen aber jeweils knietief über der Sandbank.
Wer schon einmal gesehen hat, wie ein nachlaufender Fisch dann doch noch nimmt weiß, dass unsere Wahrnehmung von "schnell" doch sehr relativ ist und eine Forelle noch ganz gelassen beim Finale wirkt.
Als Fliegeninsmeertuer fische ich ohnehin lieber etwas flacher, bzw. war so bisher erfolgreicher als an tieferen Stellen. Ich vermute, dass dies doch mit der vergleichsweisen Langsamkeit der Fliege zusammenhängt, bei der die Forelle im Tiefen eben noch mehr Zeit zum Ködergucken hat, als es bei Spinnködern der Fall ist.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*

ja, der strand muss natürlich stimmen.
eigentlich zieh ich meine köder (für unsere empfindungen) relativ schnell durch´s wasser, wenn man denn aber schon 4-5h ohne kontakt fischt und dummerweise doch mal an was anderes denkt, wird man langsamer und bekommt häufig genau dann nachläufer, bzw zaghafte bisse...
ich versuche zwar immer hochkonzentriert zu bleiben(|rolleyes), aber irgendwann lass ich mich ablenken und dann passiert´s.
bei vollgas hatte ich jedenfalls sehr wenig nachläufer(dafür aber hammerharte bisse)

aber selbst wenn man alles beachtet gibt es einfach tage an denen sie überhaupt nicht wollen und man fast verrückt wird, dass macht ja auch irgendwo den reiz aus, so sind sie halt-die zicken:k


----------



## sundeule (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*



observer schrieb:


> aber selbst wenn man alles beachtet gibt es einfach tage an denen sie überhaupt nicht wollen und man fast verrückt wird, dass macht ja auch irgendwo den reiz aus, so sind sie halt-die zicken:k



Wer will schon einfach seinen Haken setzen. Die Verführungsversuche gehören halt dazu.


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Zum größten Teil sehe ich die Ursache darin, daß wir sowohl Blech, wie auch Wobbler und Fliege zu langsam führen.
> Wären die natürlichen Futterfische so langsam, wären sie schon ausgestorben.



Genau meine Meinung. Da hilft dann ev. eine andere Richtung und Speed.
Bei manchen Meeresfischen in den Tropen kann man das ganz schön beobachten. Kommt der Blinker langsam daher, folgen die Fische dem Blinker bzw. schwimmen neben dem Blinker her. Kurzer Stop und dann highspeed und es kommt die Attake auf den Blinker.


----------



## Sigma (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*

Das mit der Geschwindigkeit kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Forellen bei langsamer Führung oft hinterher schwimmen, oder irgendwie mit dem Köder "spielen", ihn anstupsen usw., obwohl der Köder subjektiv empfunden schon sehr schnell läuft. 
Geh ich dann auf Vollgas, gibt es weder Nachläufer noch Anstupser, sondern harte Bisse.
Wenn man die Nachläufer mal beobachtet, fällt einem auf, dass diese fast gemächlich hinter dem Köder herschwimmen. Sandaale und andere Nahrung ist so verdammt flink unter Wasser und trotzdem schaffen es die Forellen, diese zu erwischen.
Ich probiere am Anfang immer eine etwas ruhigere Geschwindigkeit aus und wenn ich merke, das Fisch da ist, wirds schneller und meistens funktioniert das auch.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*



Sigma schrieb:


> Wenn man die Nachläufer mal beobachtet, fällt einem auf, dass diese fast gemächlich hinter dem Köder herschwimmen.



Das stimmt absolut. Ich habe noch nie einen Nachläufer spurten sehen. Die sind im Standgas Modus. Leider bleibt ja meistens nur nicht mehr genug Schnur übrig, um dann noch richtig Gummi zu geben, wenn man die Forelle sieht. Dafür funktioniert der Trick gut bei Anstupsern


----------



## Sigma (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*

Genau, dass funktioniert wirklich oft. Wenn ich dass "Anfassen" spüre, drehe ich sehr schnell ein und bewege die Rute zusätzlich  zügig "Richtung Land". Da hat man dann sogar bei kleineren Blinkern oder Spinnern einen sehr starken Eigenwiderstand und dann machts oftmals plötzlich "Bumm!" :m
War am WE mit meinem Sohn täglich ca. 3 Stunden in der Flensburger Förde (dänische Seite) und wir haben unglaublich viele Anfasser und Nachläufer gehabt. Ich hatte mich eigentlich garnicht auf Mefos eingestellt und somit auch nicht die richtigen Köder an Bord, sondern lediglich ein paar Meps 2 Spinner in der Tasche, aber beim Spaziergang am Wasser haben wir soviele Forellen rauben gesehen, dass die Hand nicht ruhig bleiben wollte. Wir haben einfach vom Strand aus gefischt und schon nach zwei Würfen hatte ich den ersten Kontakt, ein zaghaftes Zupfen war zu spüren. Das ging fast eine Stunde so, Wurf, "normal" einholen und zupf zupf. Teilweise hatten wir bis zu fünf Nachläufer, die wirklich im Standgas um den Köder herumschwammen. Dann habe ich mit allem was ging eingeholt und siehe da, rumms! Wir haben insgesammt, acht Mefos gefangen und mindestens doppelt soviele Aussteiger gehabt. Leider waren unter den acht Fängen nur zwei silberne dabei, aber dafür eine 48er und eine 57er :m, der Rest schwimmt wieder quietschfidel in Richtung Krusau. Naja, zur Zeit gehts in Flensburg und Eckernförde echt gut, aber leider sind ziemlich viele kleine Gefärbte dabei. Ich hoffe, dass ich beim nächsten Mal meinen Knipskasten nicht vergesse  Rock on !


----------



## Steinbuttt (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*

Bei der Einholgeschwindigkeit beim Meerforellen-Angeln richte ich mich nach der Wassertrübung ... je klarer das Wasser um so schneller ist meine Einholgeschwindigkeit!
Und damit meine ich, wenn das Wasser richtig klar ist, dann hole ich den Köder sehr zügig ein ... ist das Wasser trübe, führe ich den Köder nicht mehr ganz so schnell.

Bei klarem Wasser und langsamer Führung hätte die Mefo mMn einfach mehr Zeit/Gelegenheit um festzusellen, das die Sache ein "Schwindel" ist, oder "einen Haken hat".

Bei trüberem Wasser, gebe ich dem "Augenräuber" Meerforelle durch die etwas langsamere Köderführung, etwas mehr Zeit/Gelegenheit, um den Köder zu sehen/finden und durch das trübere Wasser ist die Gefahr eben nicht ganz so groß, das sie den "Schwindel" bemerkt.

Ich persöhnlich habe im übrigen die beste Bißausbeute bei leicht angetrübtem Wasser gemacht ... bei zu klarem Wasser bemerken mMn zu viele Mefos den "Schwindel" und bei zu trüben Wasser finden sie den Köder eher seltener.
Wie gesagt, nach meiner Erfahrung fallen die Meerforellen am ehesten bei leicht getrübten Wasser auf die Köder rein.

Generell aber würde auch ich immer eher zu einer schnelleren Einholgeschwindigkeit beim Meerforellen-Angeln raten, als zu langsam ... denn eins steht fest, wir können nicht so schnell einkurbeln, wie sich die Mefo unseren Köder schnappen kann.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## xbsxrvxr (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*

moin, ganz genau!!!
bei leicht angetrübtem wasser beißt es eigentlich immer am besten(gibt natürlich ausnahmen, da beißen sie bei klarem wasser auf alles was sich auch nur n bißchen bewegt...)

gruß


----------



## kaipiranja (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*

...generel führe ich die Meerforellenköder auch sehr schnell, Nachläufer hatte ich damit aber auch schon - sie packen dann einfach nicht zu.
Ein Verkäufer in einem norwegischen Angelgeschäft erklärte mir seine Methode, er fügt kurzfristige Stops ein und kurbelt dann wieder an...das ganze in einem schnellen Tempo.

Ich angel nur noch so, es gab zwar immer noch Nachläufer aber es sind aber merklich weniger geworden.

KAI


----------



## xfishbonex (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Warum nur Nachläufer ?*

Hallo Leute 
Wenn ich los bin ob mit fliege oder blech 
ich werde immer den köder so schnell kurbel oder  strippen 
damit die forelle keine zeit hat und sich den köder anschaut :gist berblinker rot schwarz oder ist die fliege gut gebunden 
sie muß den köder sehen und sagen oha da flüchtet was also rauf da meist hatte ich immer glück damit und selten nachläufer


----------

